# Eltako FUD14 RS485 Dimmer mit Wago 750 möglich?



## samuel. (9 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Einleitung:
ich bin gerade dabei meinen Altbau "smart" zu renovieren.
Dabei bin ich nun auf die Wago 750er SPS gestoßen, mit der ich mich gerne näher beschäftigen und sie auch gerne einsetzen möchte.
Ich habe bisher die ersten Komponenten auf den Eltako RS485 Bus aufgebaut, komme nun aber an Grenzen um z.B. einfache Logiken aufzubauen wie: wenn es Dunkel ist, dann das Licht beim Bewegungsmelder nur mit 30% anstellen etc.
Als Dimmer bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Eltako FUD14 Dimmern, insbesondere auch mit dimmbaren LED-Lampen.

nun zu meiner Frage:
hat jemand von euch eine Wago 750 mit den Eltako FUD14 RS485 Dimmern am laufen? Ich möchte diese gerne bidirektional ansteuern können, d.h. den aktuellen Dimm-Status auslesen und direkt eine neuen zwischen 0-100% setzen können.
Es gibt ja die Wago 750-653 RS485 Bausteine. Kann ich mit diesen auch individuelle RS485 Protokolle abbilden und dann die oben genannten Befehle ausführen? 
Soweit ich weiß nutzt Eltako auf dem RS485 Bus das Standard Enocean Protokoll: https://www.enocean.com/fileadmin/redaktion/pdf/tec_docs/EnOceanSerialProtocol3.pdf
Hat jemand so etwas schon realisiert und am laufen? Ist das möglich, wie aufwendig ist soetwas?

Danke und Grüße,
Samuel


----------



## Tobsucht (10 April 2017)

Hallo Samuel,

im Forum mikrocontroller.net wurde das Protokoll zum ansteuern des FUD14 Dimmers ausklamüsert. Früher hatte Eltako noch das Dokument Funktelegramme online, hier wurde der Telegrammaufbau beschrieben.
Es gibt im Prinzip drei Telegramme:
- Anlerntelegramm
- Dimmtelegramm
- Bestätigungstelegramm

Mit dem Anlerntelegramm wird dem Dimmer eine Adresse vergeben. An diese Adresse können dann Dimmtelegramme und Bestätigungstelegramme gesendet werden.
Bei den Bestätigungstelegrammen gibt es die Einschränkung, dass der Dimmer nur auf dieses Telegramm antwortet, wenn auch eine Änderung erfolgt ist. Auch antwortet der Dimmer nicht auf das Bestätigungstelegramm, wenn man dieses schneller als 500ms sendet.

Du kannst den Baustein Serial_Interface aus der Serial_Interface_01.lib verwenden. Aber wenn Du schon bei einfachen Logiken and Grenzen stößt, wird dieses Vorhaben nicht zu realisieren sein.


Grüße


----------



## samuel. (10 April 2017)

Hallo Tobsucht,

danke für deine Antwort. Also wäre es möglich das Enocean Protokoll mit der Wago anzusteuern. Macht es eigentlich dann Sinn direkt auf diese größeren Wagos zu setzen, die direkt LAN + RS485 haben? Die Schnittstellenkarten sind ja auch recht "teuer".

Ich stoße an Grenzen mit dem reinen Eltako RS485 System, da dort nur Logiken aufgebaut werden können, wenn es über meinen FHEM Server läuft. Diesen möchte ich aber maximal zur Visualisierung nutzen und nicht um systemkritische Logiken wie Lichtsteuerung abbilden.

SPS ist zwar neu für mich, ich war bisher eher im Atmel AVR Bereich unterwegs und habe dort überwiegend MIDI, I2C, SPI Schnittstellen angesteuert.

Gruß,
Samuel


----------



## Tobsucht (11 April 2017)

Hallo Samuel,

ich habe mal den Foreneintrag herausgesucht:
https://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/194230

Prinzipiell können die Telegramme mit jeder beliebigen RS485 Schnittstelle gesendet werden. Sogar mit einem AVR in Kombination mit einem RS485 Transceiver.

Ein PFC200 750-8202 wäre günstiger und bietet mehr Möglichkeiten als die Kombination eines 750-880 und einer 750-652 bzw. 750-653/003-000.


Grüße


----------



## BastianB (19 Juni 2017)

Ich habe mich intensiv mit dem Thema befasst und das ganze programmiert (bitte nicht schlagen, ist noch im Beta Stadium).
Mithilfe des Eltako Kataloges kommt man relativ schnell zum Ziel, dort sind die Aktor Telegramme genauer beschrieben.

Bei weiteren Fragen kann ich gerne behilflich sein, allerdings bin ich momentan recht eingespannt also keine Echtzeitreaktionen erwarten


----------



## derfehler (13 Mai 2018)

BastianB schrieb:


> Ich habe mich intensiv mit dem Thema befasst und das ganze programmiert (bitte nicht schlagen, ist noch im Beta Stadium).
> Mithilfe des Eltako Kataloges kommt man relativ schnell zum Ziel, dort sind die Aktor Telegramme genauer beschrieben.
> 
> Bei weiteren Fragen kann ich gerne behilflich sein, allerdings bin ich momentan recht eingespannt also keine Echtzeitreaktionen erwarten



Hallo bist du schon aus dem Beta Staus heraus wenn ja hat sich im Programm noch was geändert


----------



## derfehler (14 Mai 2018)

wie müssen die Dimmer an die SPS angeschlossen werden? brauche ich die 12V?


----------



## BastianB (14 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr die angehängte Version bei mir laufen und sie funktionierte tadellos.
Diese Version kann zusätzlich sowohl die FUD14 als auch die FSB14 (Rolladen) und FSR14 (Schaltaktoren) schalten. Ich habe weiterhin auch eine kleine Visualisierung und die globalen Variablen (FUD14_MAX_INDEX Problem) mit exportiert.
Der Aufbau mit Warteschlange dient dazu, auch bei Szenen wo mehrere Aktoren in einem Zyklus angesprochen werden die Befehle nach einander an den Aktor weiter zu leiten. Klappt bei mir mit aktuell 40 IDs sehr gut!

Ich hoffe diese Version funktioniert soweit auch außerhalb meiner "Wohlfühlumgebung".

Kurzes Funktionsbeispiel (einfach die Variable xAusgang toggeln):

```
(* EIN *)
R_TRIG_EIN(CLK:= xAusgang);
IF R_TRIG_EIN.Q THEN
 typFDU14.abID[typFDU14.bRequest] :=    1; (* Je nach zugewiesener ID *)
 typFDU14.abSwitch[typFDU14.bRequest] :=   1; (* Ausgang EIN *)
 typFDU14.abDimValue[typFDU14.bRequest] :=  100; (* 100% Dim Wert *)
 typFDU14.abDimSpeed[typFDU14.bRequest] := 0; (* Eingestellte Geschwindigkeit am FUD14 übernehmen *)
 typFDU14.bRequest :=        typFDU14.bRequest + 1; (* Programm mitteilen, dass ein neuer Befehl in der Warteschlange ist *)
END_IF



(* AUS *)
F_TRIG_EIN(CLK:= xAusgang);
IF F_TRIG_EIN.Q THEN
typFDU14.abID[typFDU14.bRequest] :=    1; (* Je nach zugewiesener ID *)
typFDU14.abSwitch[typFDU14.bRequest] :=   0; (* Ausgang AUS*)
typFDU14.abDimValue[typFDU14.bRequest] :=  100; (* 100% Dim Wert, ist egal bei aus *)
typFDU14.abDimSpeed[typFDU14.bRequest] := 0; (* Eingestellte Geschwindigkeit am FUD14 übernehmen *)
typFDU14.bRequest :=        typFDU14.bRequest + 1; (* Programm mitteilen, dass ein neuer Befehl in der Warteschlange ist *)
END_IF
```

@derfehler
Ja die Aktoren benötigen externe 12V. Um korrekt zu funktionieren müssen sowohl die beiden RS485 Leitungen (A&B), als auch die GND (Common) Leitung an die RS485 Klemme angeschlossen werden (gleiches Massepotential für die Übertragung)

Gruß Basti


----------



## derfehler (16 Mai 2018)

hallo 

aus welcher Bibliothek kommt die Funktion  BYTE_TO_HEXSTR kann sie leider nicht finden.
Gruß 

Andreas


----------



## BastianB (16 Mai 2018)

Hallo Andreas,

sorry die Funktion hatte ich beim Export vergessen.
Habe nun alles in ein leeres Projekt importiert und getestet, sollte in Verbindung mit der Wago Bibliothek Serial_Interface_01.lib keine Fehler mehr geben.

Anbei nun der richtige Export.

Gruß Basti


----------



## fraggle-m (5 September 2018)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand die Vorgehensweise beim Einlernen der Adressen erklären, ich komme irgentwie nicht weiter.

Ich habe einen FUD14, an diesem habe ich den mittleren Schalter auf "LRN" gedreht und die LED Blinkt.
Wie gehe ich dann weiter vor, oder ist mein Ansatz grundsätzlich falsch?

Dank!
Frank


----------



## BastianB (5 September 2018)

Hallo Frank,
wichtig ist, dass der obere Drehschalter auf PCT steht (beim FDU14). Dann den mittleren auf LRN, die LED sollte langsam blinken. Sobald du das Einlern Telegramm verschickt hast (SPS Adresse einlernen) muss die LED aus gehen. Danach wieder den mittleren Drehschalter auf Max und den oberen auf Auto oder eine der Dim Kirvrn.

Gruß Basti


----------



## fraggle-m (5 September 2018)

Hallo,

Doppelpost

Gruß
Frank


----------



## BastianB (5 September 2018)

Hm, vielleicht musst du ausführlicher beschreiben, wo das Problem ist.
Bis jetzt verstehe ich es noch nicht


----------



## fraggle-m (5 September 2018)

Hallo,

Danke, das mit dem Einlernen hat funktioniert :grin: :grin: :grin:.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## fraggle-m (5 September 2018)

Hallo,

ich hätte da noch eine Frage, kann man beim FUD14 auch den Zustand des Dimmers abfragen (Rückmeldung) ?

bei der Visu gibt es ja auch noch den Button in der Mitte für die Adressierung, hat dieser beim FUD14 auch eine Funktion?

Gruss 
Frank


----------



## Tobsucht (6 September 2018)

Hallo Frank,

es gibt ein Anfragetelegramm. Auf dieses Telegramm antwortet der Dimmer mit seinem Status.
Dazu muss der Dimmer allerdings seine Adresse vom FAM14 Kopfmodul erhalten haben.
Ist diese Adresse nicht vergeben, so antwortet der Dimmer nicht.

Soweit zumindest mein Stand.

Grüße


----------



## Gecht (14 September 2018)

Hallo,
ich hätte ein einfache Fragen zur Hardware:

-Welche RS485 Schnittstelle benutzt ihr?
-Welche Einstellungen an der Seriellen? (Baud, Parität etc.)
- braucht man jetzt einen FAM14 oder nicht?
-Wenn Ja, geht parallel Betrieb Fam14/SPS
-Wenn nein, wie speist ihr ein? (mit Eltako Komponente oder Marke Eigenbau)

Vielen Dank
Gert


----------



## fraggle-m (15 September 2018)

Hallo,

die RS485 Schnittstelle muss frei parametrierbar sein, z.b. eine 750-652.
Du kannst den FAM14 parallel zur SPS betreiben, ist aber nicht aus meiner sicht auch nicht nötig.
Ich nutze ein FBA14 zur Verbindung des RS 485 Mit der SPS, man kann darüber auch 12V zur Versorgung einspeisen.

Gruss 
Frank


----------



## bob_der_meister (28 März 2020)

Hi BastianB,
habe mir auch dein Programm als Vorlage genommen, komme aber nicht ganz klar mit den 2 verschiedenen Einlernbefehlen.
Wann brauche ich das SPS einlernen und wann das Teilnehmer einlernen?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## blueglass (14 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die von Basti aufgeführte Lösung bei uns auch implementiert. Wir nutzen Sie für die FUD14 Dimmer. An der Stelle will ich mich bei Ihm bedanken, ohne die Vorlage hätte ich es wohl nicht zum laufen bekommen.

@Stefan
Zum Einlernen der Adressen habe ich mir folgendes Dokumentiert:

Einlernen der Adressen für die Dimmer:
1: Obere Drehschalter vom FUD14 (Dimmer) auf PCT stellen.
2: Dann den mittleren auf LRN, die LED sollte langsam blinken. Sobald man das Einlern Telegramm via Codesys über "Visu Eltako" verschickt hat "SPS Adresse einlernen" muss die LED aus gehen.
3: Danach wieder den mittleren Drehschalter auf Max und den oberen auf Auto.

Den in der "Visu Eltako" aufgeführte Befehl "Geräteadresse einlernen (nur Rückmeldung)" habe ich nicht benötigt.
Wichtig ist auch, dass die Gerätekonfiguration und die Geräteadresse der FUD14 vorher gelöscht werden.  

Dem Dimmer eins hatte ich zunächst die Adresse 1, dem Dimmer zwei die Adresse 2 zugewiesen. Dies hatte bei uns zu dem Problemen geführt, dass beim Ansteuern des zweiten Dimmers auch immer noch der erste Dimmer angesteuert werden!? Workaround war am Ende, dass Dimmer eins die Adresse 11, Dimmer zwei die Adresse 22 erhalten hat. Seitdem funktioniert es einwandfrei.

@All
Hat jemand die von Basti aufgeführte Lösung unter Codesys 3.5 von 3S zum laufen bekommen? Mir fehlen hier die nötigen Funktionsbausteine von Wago. Eine Lizenz für e cockpit ist mir für den privaten Einsatz doch etwas zu teuer.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Jeffrey Otten (24 Januar 2021)

Hat jemand dieses Programm auf e! Cockpit (Codesys3.x) ausgeführt? Mein Versuch, das BastianB-Programm zu konvertieren, ist gescheitert.Wenn ja, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn das (konvertierte) Programm hier geteilt werden kann. Danke im Voraus!(Sorry, dieser Text wurde von Google vom Niederländischen ins Deutsche übersetzt. Er wird zweifellos gramatisch falsch sein )

Jeffrey


----------



## Heinileini (24 Januar 2021)

Jeffrey Otten schrieb:


> Hat jemand dieses Programm auf e! Cockpit (Codesys3.x) ausgeführt?Mein Versuch, das BastianB-Programm zu konvertieren, ist gescheitert.Wenn ja, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn das (konvertierte) Programm hier geteilt werden kann.Danke im Voraus!(Sorry, dieser Text wurde von Google vom Niederländischen ins Deutsche übersetzt. Er wird zweifellos gramatisch falsch sein )


Sorry für meine OffTopic-Nicht-Antwort, aber von diesem Exemplar einer GoogleÜbersetzung bin ich absolut begeistert! 
Ob Google wohl genau so gut von GlasKugelDeutsch (in manchen der hiesigen Threads) in verständliches Deutsch übersetzen kann ... einen Versuch wäre es wert!


----------



## rubenp (25 März 2022)

Can someone verify the following teach-in telegram:


> data[0] := 16#A5; //sync bytes 1
> data[1] := 16#5A; //sync byte 0
> data[2] := 16#0B; //h_sync
> data[3] := 16#07; //ORG
> ...


I cannot get it to work (with a PFC200), the led on the FUD14 doesn't go out after sending the teach in telegram.

Translated with google


----------



## blueglass (26 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

im Anhang findet Ihr eine lauffähige Version auf Basis der PFC200 und eCockpit. Ich hoffe ich habe alle wichtigen Elemente exportiert.
Meldet Euch sollte was fehlen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Tobsucht (28 März 2022)

Hello Ruben,

your tech telegram is correct.

Regards


----------



## Jeffrey Otten (6 Januar 2023)

blueglass schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im Anhang findet Ihr eine lauffähige Version auf Basis der PFC200 und eCockpit. Ich hoffe ich habe alle wichtigen Elemente exportiert.
> Meldet Euch sollte was fehlen.
> ...






Danke Micha,

Ich habe versucht, Ihren Export in Wago ecockpit zum Laufen zu bringen, aber es fehlen noch einige Dinge. Die Fehlermeldungen habe ich angehängt. Könnten Sie die fehlenden Teile hinzufügen (und vielleicht einige Hinweise zur Lösung der anderen Fehler geben)?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Thruser (Samstag um 16:02)

Hallo,

da fehlen unter anderem noch Bibliotheken. Die müssen über den Bibliotheksverwalter eingebunden werden. z.B. WagoAppCom

RS85_Interface_Adjust ist die serielle Schnittstelle, ich vermute mal eine 750-652. Dort mußt Du Deine Schnittstelle angeben. Auswahl am Besten über F2.

Dann ist noch die Oscat Building Bibliothek eingebunden (www.oscat.de). Die ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig für die Grundfuktionalität.

DI_Kueche_Mitte_Links ist ein digitaler Eingang.

Für die Visu scheint noch etwas zu fehlen.

Damit solltest Du erst einmal weiterkommen

Gruß


----------

